# How many times do you guys take a shit a day?



## 604Guy (Oct 30, 2011)

bros how many times do you shit a day? Does it mean our body is not absorbing much nutrients if we shit more? How can you tell?

I usually shit 3-4 times daily.


----------



## ExLe (Oct 30, 2011)

Everybody is different when it comes to shit bro...

Once sometimes twice a day for me...

4 seems like a lot, stop snorting blow all day and you wont shit as much...


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm thinking 1-2, a la your "morning constitutional".


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 31, 2011)

1-2 for me also. @ss is kicked if I cannot get my 15-20 minutes in the morning


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 31, 2011)

Any where between 1 to 4 times a day. It all depends on how much and what I've eaten during the day.


----------



## chilla (Oct 31, 2011)

Also shit about 4 times somedays 5... Ive always wondered if that is normal.. I eat about 6-7 meals a day maybe that's why since my metabolism is working quicker n doing its job, but then again could it be because my body doesn't absorb the food?????


----------



## yerg (Oct 31, 2011)

3


----------



## bigdtrain (Oct 31, 2011)

yeah, about 3-4. keeps me regular and healthy. but also the high calorie diet makes me do it alot aswell


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Oct 31, 2011)

never. My body is so efficient at utilizing nutrients that there is no waste product. 


..


but srsly, 2-3 most of the time


----------



## 2B1 (Oct 31, 2011)

3-4.  I'm eating 6800 cals a day though.  Happy pooping!


----------



## RedWindsor (Oct 31, 2011)

maybe once every otherday,and somtimes twice when i do my carb up day


----------



## chilla (Oct 31, 2011)

Once every other day???? I don't think that's healthy.


----------



## ExLe (Oct 31, 2011)

chilla said:


> Once every other day???? I don't think that's healthy.


 
some advice...

Put the opiods down...


----------



## chilla (Oct 31, 2011)

Opioids cause constipation??


----------



## tubbednova (Oct 31, 2011)

i go 1x first thing in the morning,i noticed when i either eat more fiber or it could be when i don't take a digestive aid i'll go 2x,also it happens sometimes with to much stevia sweetner.
As for the morning thing better make way when i first wake up,cause im downin my acids(leucine,iso,carintine)grabing a coffee and hitting the john!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 31, 2011)

chilla said:


> Opioids cause constipation??



Absolutely. I don't want to clutter this thread with a bunch I Pharmacological-babble, but just know that opioids decrease pain and also "slow...everything...down...." 

That's why patients, who are on them, are encouraged and sometimes forced to up the fluids, bulk (fiber) and exercise.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 31, 2011)

what is this shit you speak of? how may i take one?


----------



## ExLe (Oct 31, 2011)

chilla said:


> Opioids cause constipation??


 

You are being sarcastic right?...


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 31, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> what is this shit you speak of? how may i take one?








It works...trust me


----------



## RedWindsor (Oct 31, 2011)

yea i cant seem to shit everyday :/ idk if thats bad or just how my body is... of course on my Gourge days where i put down like 2lbs of pasta im just straight beastin it on the toilet but the rest of the week when im cutting i never have the urge to go unless i eat somthing bad.


----------



## chilla (Oct 31, 2011)

RedWindsor said:


> yea i cant seem to shit everyday :/ idk if thats bad or just how my body is... of course on my Gourge days where i put down like 2lbs of pasta im just straight beastin it on the toilet but the rest of the week when im cutting i never have the urge to go unless i eat somthing bad.




Are u constipated bro? I shit every meal well almost every meal..

How much water do u drink? I know stupid question but curious


----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 1, 2011)

Is this thread really necessary lol


----------



## ExLe (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## 2B1 (Nov 1, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> what is this shit you speak of? how may i take one?









YouTube Video


----------



## ManInBlack (Nov 1, 2011)

Once or twice, but I definitely have those days here and there where it is closer to 3 or 4.


----------



## TommyTrainR (Nov 1, 2011)

i usually drop a submarine in the am


----------



## PappyMason (Nov 1, 2011)

1-2


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 1, 2011)

i shit aqss much ass possible. i prefer to shit in my hand and squish it into the toilet. somtimes i rub it on my face and hide in the woods like im back in nam


----------



## ljeremy23 (Nov 3, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


>



about like that


----------



## littlekev (Nov 3, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Everybody is different when it comes to shit bro...
> 
> Once sometimes twice a day for me...
> 
> 4 seems like a lot, stop snorting blow all day and you wont shit as much...



Getting that blow cut with baby laxatives huh, got to fart no....opps...


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 3, 2011)

2-3

I know girls who only take a shit like 1-2 times per WEEK! WTF is up with that?


----------



## KJohnT (Nov 5, 2011)

Usually once a day, sometimes I skip a day though. Generally I do it at work, so essentially I get paid to shit.

But when I am cutting and low carbs, it is not uncommon to go only twice a week.  But I've always had "issues" even when I drink lots of water and get enough fiber, both soluble and insoluble.

I can clog most household toilets.  It sucks.


----------



## Logman (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm cuttting and shitting every 2 days.  I drink a lot of fluids but with hardly any carbs and cardio there ain't alot of waste.  I actually went 3 days without a shit but ending up taking a laxative as 3 days is a bit harcore (especially as I wasn't feeling the urge to drop a few bombs).


----------



## mp340 (Nov 6, 2011)

Logman said:


> I'm cuttting and shitting every 2 days.  I drink a lot of fluids but with hardly any carbs and cardio there ain't alot of waste.  I actually went 3 days without a shit but ending up taking a laxative as 3 days is a bit harcore (especially as I wasn't feeling the urge to drop a few bombs).



And ur name is LOGMAN???? LOL


----------



## ShawnH (Nov 6, 2011)

Anyone else ever step on the scale before and after?


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 6, 2011)

2-3x ed..... Maybe once or twice i got 4x. That's alot of 'n


----------



## Chubby (Nov 6, 2011)

This thread doesn't belong here.


----------

